# brand new 1/32 track in somers, new york



## alexrckid (Jan 23, 2007)

gallimods r/c and raceway....call 914-621-0044 for details and race schedule. good location with plenty of parking. COMPLETE hobby shop and raceway............8-lane track is hot and fast. video monitor for race times, results, etc.........1st class all the way.


----------



## alexrckid (Jan 23, 2007)

RACING EVERY FRIDAY EVENING..CALL 914-621-0044 FOR DETAILS. open 6 days a week..closed tuesdays.


----------

